# 1999 maxima bose system question



## mgp141 (Apr 15, 2004)

im wonderin if anyone can give me some specs on this system, ive heard there are amps on both of the front speakers right in the door? im wondering how many watts the system is, and how big the speakers are all around. thanks


----------

